# Any model builders on here?



## Psychographic (Jun 21, 2019)

Round 2 is going to be releasing an old MPC 1/8 scale Krate model.

http://round2corp.com/product/schwinn-sting-ray-classic-krate/


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 21, 2019)

Psychographic said:


> Round 2 is going to be releasing an old MPC 1/8 scale Krate model.
> 
> http://round2corp.com/product/schwinn-sting-ray-classic-krate/




I build models and might have to buy one of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jun 21, 2019)

*Thanks for the heads up on that.  Missed out on the original kits and always wanted one.  *


----------



## Psychographic (Jun 21, 2019)

Supposedly they will be releasing the 10 speed as well. IIRC , it's a Continental.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/your-plastic-model-builds.126434/


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 23, 2019)

I usually build model airplanes. I like painting the details in the cockpit, like gauges and screens. 
The Krate model looks like it would be a lot of fun to build.


----------

